# How to Purchase Reliable Health Insurance in Dubai?



## kakutoudamashii (Aug 6, 2014)

My wife and I are healthy, in our 30s, and recently moved to Dubai from the U.S. I am currently working and my wife plans to begin looking for work in a couple months. 

My company offers health insurance but we do not know the specifics. Furthermore, they only provide coverage for me and dental is not included. 

Not that it does us much good here but, we would like to cancel our health insurance coverage that we have in the US. Then, purchase a new plan here that would cover medical & dental for my wife and/or the both of us if we can find a good plan for a reasonable price. 

We have been looking at the website: Bayzat.com. 

How reliable is this site? We would love to hear from those that have used this site to purchase health insurance. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I have never used the site - however, as an idea, maybe you can probably compare the costs of the different insurance companies on the website and then directly purchase the policy on the insurance companies' website?

PS: as to the the specifics of your insurance from your company you can always request the policy from them or register online with the insurance provider using the details in the insurance card - the online account will definitely have your policy wording. Coverage for dental is not very common. I am no expert but at best you will probably get 80% coverage or 100% up to a low limit.


----------



## kakutoudamashii (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. Will do. I've just begun my search.

I have heard good things about the company Axa. Anyone have any experience being injured through them?

I'm interested to know which other companies people have chosen to be covered by?


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

AXA is a reputable company. I don't have medical through them but my automobile & home insurance is through AXA and they are pretty good.

My medical insurance is through BUPA. They are fantastic! but a bit on the pricey side. You can certainly check their prices through their website.


----------



## kakutoudamashii (Aug 6, 2014)

I still have not chosen a health care provider. I'm working with a rep now to find a good plan.

That said, I always like to ask around to hear other's experiences.

Has anyone heard of Integra Global? I am considering an International plan with them that would provide health care coverage in the UAE as well as other countries.

Thoughts?


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

For comprehensive international cover including dental & pregnancy I recommend checking Now Health Apex, their underwriter is Axa. I have never had problems with them.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

kakutoudamashii said:


> I still have not chosen a health care provider. I'm working with a rep now to find a good plan. That said, I always like to ask around to hear other's experiences. Has anyone heard of Integra Global? I am considering an International plan with them that would provide health care coverage in the UAE as well as other countries. Thoughts?


Interglobal has a good reputation as far as I am aware.


----------



## johnfranklin (Mar 2, 2015)

*I've used it*

I've actually used bayzat to purchase health insurance. They don't provide policies, it allows you to compare health insurance plans. It was pretty accurate, the price I found was the same as that from the insurance provider. The process was the simple, I applied and a customer service representative got in touch to help me through the process. The plan itself was provided from Orient Insurance, bayzat helped facilitate it. The customer service and sales process I got from the insurance broker was better than what I usually get from dealing with insurance companies directly.


----------



## engineer001 (Feb 23, 2015)

Thank you. Very helpful discussions.


----------



## abbiesjones (Jul 17, 2013)

Axa is good I guess, I have heard a lot about them. I have a nice experience with a company named OIC(Oman Insurance). You can find their website in Google. Please get quotes from 3 - 4 companies and get a deal that is perfectly suited for you.


----------



## erla (Dec 1, 2015)

hi!

I've been with Integra Global for two years.. they are very reliable and didnt had a days problems. great to deal with over the phone and sort things out quickly. I unfortunately have to go over to axa now as I have changed companies and they use axa. I was on the individual plan, silver network.


----------

